# Been to the cellar room 3 times today - tornado warnings.



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

More tornadoes here. I've learned not to mess with tornadoes. When we hear the warning siren my wife and I don't take chances. We go outside around the corner of our house, open the storm doors, and go down the steps into the cellar room (10' x 10') 7' under the house. I've gone down there 3 times today. My wife was at work 40 miles north of here. They closed I-75 because a tornado played havoc with a small town just north of here. Unfortunately I-75 is her rout home. She's going to have to take a slight detour home. A one hour commute will probably be a three hour commute tonight. Oh well, I guess it's all in a days work.

Her's the tornado

Adairsville is a nice old timey town. We had a plant there once.

Tornadoes are not rare in the south.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Stay safe!!! That is frightening to think about!!
Ellen


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scary stuff. I hope everyone is safe


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

never mess with a tornado…they will win every time. we get them here in the summer but I think we're safe for this week…high temps at 4F (and will be windy too). Hope all goes well down there.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope you don't have any problems with that tornado Charles. We are having a gale here today. The wind is whistling pretty loud now and getting progressively worse. It seems the whole world is having bad weather.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Stay safe.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

That is pretty scary. Good idea that cellar.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, that sounds SCARY…

Y'all are in our prayers…

All will be OK…

Later….


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We're ok. The main reason that we have to respect strong thunderstorms and tornadoes is because our home is surrounded by towering white and yellow pines trees which are over three times the height of the house all of which are close to the house and are heavy enough to come right through the roof if they come over. I love every tree on my property but I also realize that they are a hazard in a strong wind. We keep an emergency bag that has an emergency weather radio, spare batteries, candles and flashlights, and a little supply of durable food and beverages to nibble on. We carry the bag with us along with our cell phones in case one of the trees topples over onto the storm doors and traps us in the cellar. Of course even a medium tornadoe will level a house if you take a direct hit but the cellar would protect us even if that happened and help would be there in a few hours because of our cell phones.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you're ok Charles. Just remember to get Toto and bring the ruby slippers…....


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

YIKES! It's been raining and the wind blowing like a bitch all day here, but no tornados!

As I was reading down the responses I was thinking of making a comment about saving Toto, but I see Gary beat me to it!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

As everyone else said - you guys stay safe! I am happy you have a place to go quickly if need be. Don't worry about how many 'false alarms' you had and how many times you were in there. All it takes is one time to come too close and it could mean your life. My friend Leldon lives in Cullman Alabama where devastating tornadoes hit last year. Fortunately he and his home were spared, but much of the town was gone.

Take care and please keep up posted.

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the the movie The Wizard of Oz. "Folllow the yellow brick road!", "Follow the yellow brick road!". My favorite character was the Scarecrow. He wanted a brain, the Tin Man wanted a heart, and the Lion wanted courage. Dorothy and Toto just wanted to get back to Kansas. What the hell! I even loved that sly old con man, the Wizard of Oz. Wasn't he a kick in the head? Did you ever see the Flim Flam Man? He reminded me of that old wizard. Here's a good one. Did you ever see The Lonely Are The Brave? That was my favorite movie of all time. It was Kirk Douglas' favorite roll. Mine too. The story of a 'Free Spirit'. They don't make 'em like that anymore. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

good news Helluv…until "next time" of course. Was eating lunch years ago at a bar and the TV was interviewing my neighbor about a twister that went through. We missed the direct hit but they do make a statement where they travel.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Tornadoes are quite mysterious. They remind me of women in a lot of ways. Now! I'm not saying my wife is like a tornado, but…...........

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Keep down Charles, we'd hate to see you and Toto dropped in Kansas!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Kansas? Where's Kansas? I've been over here in Georgia all my life and I haven't even figured out Georgia yet.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is why you had better keep down. You will be lost and unable to find your way home ;-))


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You're probably right, Topa, my wife has always told me that I never had a sense of direction. Whenever, I'm driving the vehicle I'm always getting us lost when we're on a trip. I've always been too stubborn to consult the map. It's kind of like directions. I always try to put something together without consulting the directions and then when I discover that it's not put together exactly right rather than start over I just try to modify it and make it work anyways. To be honest, I have lots of faults. However, I've always taken comfort in the fact that I have lot's of company.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Stay safe. Keep track of the loved ones


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

At lest you know how to get to the cellar so you won't have to worry about landing in Kansas ;-))


----------

